# Amel Corn Snake Sick?



## bugsy (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have an amel corn snake. He is about 1.5 yrs old, with red spots and orange background. 

The background is starting to become a bit "yellowish" as he becomes older, and I know that's ok. However, lately he's starting to form a white colour around his spots. This area is becoming thicker as time passes. 

It's been going on for about a month or two, and I'm starting to wonder if this is an unexpected, but healthy colour change, or a sign of sickness.

If anyone out there is any wiser, I would appreciate the advise. 

Finally, I'm a student n Southampton, UK, and I can't find any vet who accepts reptiles, so if there's anyone who knows any vet near by I would be grateful. 

Cheers...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Does he look like this ???









If so then totally normal, it is also normal to be slightly lighter or darker


----------



## andyrat (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm guessing it's just the white borders coming through but it would help to get some pictures up. As for the yellow as far as I'm aware most corn get a bit of yellow come through as they age.


----------



## bugsy (Apr 12, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Does he look like this ???
> image
> 
> If so then totally normal, it is also normal to be slightly lighter or darker



Actually, he looks exactly like that! 
Thanx Teeny, he's my first snake and you've just taken a load of my back!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bugsy said:


> Actually, he looks exactly like that!
> Thanx Teeny, he's my first snake and you've just taken a load of my back!


That is classic Amel colouration, nothing to worry about at all


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Amels can vary a lot in colour, but their whites do tend to come out more as they mature.... If you are at all uncertain about colouration etc. there is a good site that explains morphs etc... it is
International Reptile Forum - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes

Good luck with your vet hunt!


----------

